# BBQ Guru CyberQ Email Settings



## thadius65 (Dec 28, 2009)

Question for the guru's of the Guru software:

Setting up the software for the CyberQ and I am not having success with configuring email alerts to Hotmail.com.

Anybody with experience, please advise as to what the settings are that work.

Thanks!

Ted


----------



## sroxberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Give me some more details and I can help.

What version of the software are you using, I would recommend version 1.04.

I am also modifying the software for my own use and would appreciate any ideas on things you would like added.


----------

